# Suche PC für BF3 (und BF4?)



## ThatEpicNoob (16. April 2013)

*Suche PC für BF3 (und BF4?)*

Hallo Leute. Schon mal vorweg: Hab mich jetzt etwas informiert, aber ich glaube, den super aufeinander abgestimmten PC hab ich immer noch nicht. Möchte sehr gerne BF3 auf Ultra (High würde auch schon reichen) spielen und er sollte auch BF4 packen. Ich schätze mal, dass die Systemanforderungen etwas steigen, jedoch nicht all zu hoch. Hätte diesen PC um 900€ (mit Bildschirm)

PC Gehäuse Raidmax Blackstorm Midi-Tower USB 3.0 (ATX) (schwarz)	+ 29.99EUR
- PC Prozessor AM3+ (FX-Serie) AMD FX-6300 6x 3.5 GHz	+ 44.99EUR
- PC Kühler AMD zertifizierter Kühler
- PC Arbeitsspeicher 8192MB DDR3 1333MHz
- PC Grafikkarte PCI-E 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 660, 2x DVI, HDMI	+ 69.99EUR
- PC Mainboard AM3 Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (Chipsatz:AMD 970/SB950/ATX)	+ 29.99EUR
- PC 1. Festplatte 1000 GB SATA III, 7200upm	+ 14.99EUR
- PC 1. Laufwerk 22x DVD+-RW Double Layer Brenner Laufwerk
- PC Netzteil 750 Watt Corsair CX750	+ 44.99EUR
- PC Soundkarte Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE PCI	+ 24.99EUR
- ZUB Garantie Inklusive 12 Monate Hersteller Garantie
- ZUB Service Pakete Inklusive 6 Monate Pickup & Return, Technischer Support
- ZUB Monitor 22 Zoll/54.6 cm TFT Philips V-line 226V4LSB 16:9 VGA/DVI FULL HD (1920x1080)	+ 114.99EUR 
Insgesamt 900€
Danke schon im Vorraus. Falls sich was einsparen lässt, wäre das sehr nice, da ich noch Schüler bin


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2013)

Also, nur 22 Zoll als Monitor ist was klein, finde ich... 24 ist ideal, und auch kaum teurer als 22 Zoll, jedenfalls normalerweise.


Zum Rest: also, so ganz doll ist das nicht. Das passt zwar zusammen, aber ist alles ein wenig zu schwach, wenn man einen PC für "die Zukunft" haben will, und zB das Netzteil ist Unfug, da reicht ein 450W-Modell für die Hardware völlig aus. Auch die Soundkarte würd ich mir sparen, außer Du hast recht gute Boxen und überträgst den Sound NICHT digital.

Ich hab mal nen PC für 760€ zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de über deren PC-Konfigurator (Preis inkl. Zusammenbau), der deutlich schneller wäre. Siehe Bild im Anhang. Die Grafikkarte könntest Du auch woanders kaufen, die gibt es auch mal 30€ günstiger. Dann bleiben Dir für nen 24 Zoll-Monitor noch 150€, das reicht völlig aus für nen passablen 24Zöller. Beim Gehäuse kannst Du natürlich auch ein anderes nehmen, was Dir gefällt, und beim Mainboard gibt es auch einige zur Wahl in der Preisklasse, ich würd halt am besten nen H77-Chipsatz nehmen. 

Nen extra CPU-Kühler kannst Du auch noch dazunehmen, wenn du nen leisen PC willst - da reicht dann einer für 15-25€.


ach so: lediglich zurm Übertakten wäre mein Vorschlag schlecht geeignet, das ginge mit ca 40-50€ Aufpreis.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (16. April 2013)

OK. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Gibt es auch eine Nvidia-Variante? Hab mit AMD bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und mit Nvidia nur gute. Glaubst du, deine Konfiguration packt auch BF4 auf High oder Medium? BF3 packt die GraKa laut pcwelt auf Ultra mit 37 FPS. Reicht ein Quadcore oder gibt es den auch mit 6 Kernen? Weiß zwar, dass die Spiele nicht allzu viel CPU-Power braucht, aber bin sehr oft am CAD-zeichnen und da muss viel Rechenleistung vorhanden sein. Und packt der Prozessor BF3? Ich hab hier einen i5 Quadcore, zwar nur die mobile Version, und der ist beim rendern von BF3 komplett ausgelastet. Rendere jedoch nur über die CPU, da der Laptop nur eine GT 630M verbaut hat. 
Und falls das möglich ist, gibt es eine Art externe GPU, also eine e-GPU, die gut genug für weitere Spiele ist und auch schon in Serienproduktion ist? Diverse Fachhändler haben davon noch nichts gehört. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2013)

AMD und Nvidia tun sich nichts in Sachen gute oder schlechte Karten - es gab bei beiden Herstellern immer wieder mal Karten oder Treiber mit Problemen. bzw. oft auch nur Probleme mit ganz bestimmten Modellen, zB AMD Chip XY, aber Probleme NUR bei Karten von Sapphire und MSI, oder Nvidia Chip XY und NUR bei Karten von Asus und HIS Probleme.


Wenn Du UNBEDINGT willst, dann nimm eine GTX 660 Ti - allerdings kostet die fast so viel wie die AMD 7950, ist aber nur so stark wie die AMD 7870, die man unter 200€ bekommt. Und wenn, dann nimm eine ab Werk übertaktete Version. Die nächstbessere wäre eine GTX 670, die kostet aber über 300€ - nebenbei: eine übertaktete AMD 7950 wie die von mir genannte ist wiederum schon recht nahe an der GTX 670 dran.


Wie gut BF4 da laufen kann Dir echt niemand sagen, das Spiel ist ja noch lange nicht draußen. Aber auf jeden Fall wird es mit ner Grafik laufen, die nicht schlechter als ein hoher Modus von BF3 ist. 

Ach so: von wann ist denn der PCWelt-Test, und bei welcher Auflösung? Grad in BF3 hat nämlich AMD gegen Anfang des Jahres neue Treiber rausgebracht, die einen großen Schub brachten, denn davor lief BF3 nicht optimal.


MIt den Kernen: die modernen Intel-Quads sind besser als die AMD 6Kerner. FALLS mal ein Spiel sehr stark von "6 Kernen" profitieren sollte, könnte das anders aussehen, aber selbst da wird das meiner Meinung nach denn eher nur "gleich schnell" laufen. Von Intel gibt es noch den i7-3770, der hat 4 Kerne, aber pro Kern 2 "Threads", das sind quasi virtueller Kerne, so dass der mit der passenden Anwendung wie ein 8Kerner läuft - aber der Aufpreis ist ca 100€, also ca 1/3 mehr, und bisher gibt es noch keine Games, in denen er nennenswert schneller als ein i5-3450 oder so ist. Ob das für CAD vielleicht sinnvoll sein kann, weiß ich leider nicht.


Was meinst Du mit "beim Rendern von BF3" ? Spielst Du BF3 nur per CPU? ^^ das kann natürlich nicht gutgehen...  so ein Spiel ist auf eine gut GPU angewiesen.


ne externe GPU kenne ich keine, jedenfalls keine sinnvolle. Es gibt da so vereinzelte Speziallösungen, aber die sind extrem teuer oder sehr schwach "dank" USB (Daten zur Box, zurück zum Notebook und dort noch per Treibern erst zum Monitor) - da kann man sich eher ein neues Notebook zu kaufen, wenn du unbedingt auch mobil gut spielen können willst.


----------



## svd (16. April 2013)

Ach so, du bist neu hier. Nun, wenn der Herbboy was zusammenstellt, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass das Hand und Fuß hat.
Der obige PC schafft BF3 definitiv auf Ultra, da wird BF4 ja wohl mindestens auf Medium laufen.

Alleine die Anzahl der Prozessorkerne ist nicht automatisch ein Garant für höhere Rechenleistung. Vielleicht existieren ja Benchmarks zu deinem CAD Programm, ob ein Sechs- oder Mehrkerner Vorteile bringt.

Ich glaube, die einzige brauchbare e-GPU Lösung ist immer noch das PE4H. Das Notebook muss dafür aber ua. mit einer Expresscard-Schnittstelle ausgestattet sein. Und es gibt keinerlei Garantie, dass es mit jedem Notebook läuft.

edit: Das ViDOCK bindet ebenfalls eine externe Grafikkarte über Expresscard ein.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (17. April 2013)

Danke für die Vorschläge, aber es wurde eine Planänderung erzwungen... Downhillgabel kaputt...naja andere Baustelle . 

Gibt es einen PC um 500-550€, der BF3 auf High schafft? bei 1600:900? Denn falls er BF3 auf High schafft denke ich, dass er auch BF4 auf mindestens Minimum schafft.
Der BF3 test von PC-Welt wurde bei 1920:1080 gemacht auf Ultra 4xAA, 8xAF. Er wurde am 3.4.2012 gemacht.
Und Jein, rendere so halb mit der CPU . PhysX ist auf CPU eingestellt, da die GPU es nicht packt -.-.  Hat sich für mich auch als die beste Alternative herausgestellt. 
Wie gesagt, wäre sehr froh über eine Antwort, ob sich ein PC um 500€ überhaupt lohnt für BF3 auf High oder ob das die eierlegende Wollmilchsau wäre?
Vielen Dank schon im Vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Für 550€ OHNE Monitor, oder? Ansonsten wäre das nicht möglich. Wenn ohne Monitor: nimm mal als Grundlage das, was ich vorschlug, aber mit ein paar Änderungen:

- als CPU einen Intel G2020 => ca 60-65€ => Ersparnis 100€
- Grafikkarte AMD 7870 oder Nvidia GTX 660 (ohne ti) => ca 180-190€ => Ersparnis 80€
- erstmal nur 4GB RAM => 30€ => Ersparnis 20€

dann bist Du bei ca 560€ - die CPU wird halt für Multiplayer eine gewisse Grenze setzen, egal welche Grafikkarte Du da nimmst, aber die wir din jedem Falle "ausreichen", die CPU ist nämlich in etwa auf einem Niveau eines AMD-Quadcores für 80-100€, und du könntest ja in ein paar Monaten dann doch den core i5 nehmen, der dann auch günstiger sein wird.

Vlr kannst Du beim Board noch eines für 10€ weniger finden, und auch beim Gehäuse gibt es ein paar um die 30€, die gut genug wären


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (17. April 2013)

Glaubst du, dass der Prozessor auch für Bf3 reicht? Auf welcher Grafik glaubst du läuft deine 2. Konfiguration mit 1600:900? Mit wieviel FPS? so ca?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Also, eine AMD 7870 schafft da auf höchster Stufe in FullHD mind 40 FPS, auf geringerer Auflösung sicher ihre 60FPS mit ner sehr guten CPU, und der G2020 ist sicher nicht direkt nur halb so schnell, also 40FPS würd ich schon mindestens rechnen auf "höheren" Details. 

Was besseres könnt ihr für Dein Budget aber nicht vorschlagen, denn wenn Du bei der CPU mehr ausgibst, lohnt es sich erst wieder ab nem i5-3470, also 100€, und dann wäre eine viel zu schwache Grafikkarte nötig, um nicht über Deine Budgetgrenze zu kommen. 


Selbst wenn eine andere CPU für "nur" 50€ mehr in BF3 normalerweise zB 20% mehr FPS liefern würde: dann müsstest Du aber eine deutlich schlechtere Grafikkarte nehmen, so dass es in der Summe nichts bringt oder sogar schlechter wird


*edit* siehe Anhang, das wäre dann ein echter Preis-Leistung nur auf Spiele ausgelegte Grundlage für 500€, und in Deinem Fall für deine 50€ mehr dann am besten eine AMD 7870 nehmen.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (17. April 2013)

Welche 7870 würdest du empfehlen? Die Gigabyte sieht sehr gut aus, aber die unterscheiden sich nicht merklich in der Leistung meiner Meinung nach, jedoch im Preis um ca. 40€
Wie sieht es mit dem Sound aus? Ist die OnBoard-Soundkarte mit 7.1 bzw. 5.1?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Onboardsound hat immer mind 5.1, kenne jedenfalls keinen mit weniger. vlt schau aber bei den Produktdetails.


Bei der 7870: manche Karten sind etwas übertaktet, die sind dann halt ein bisschen schneller, ansonsten gibt es nur Unterschiede in der Kühlung/Lüftung, wobei "teurer" nicht unbedingt immer besser/leiser sein muss.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. April 2013)

ThatEpicNoob schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass der Prozessor auch *für Bf3* reicht? Auf welcher Grafik glaubst du läuft deine 2. Konfiguration mit 1600:900? Mit wieviel FPS? so ca?


 
*Singleplayer *oder *Multiplayer*?

Für *Singleplayer *reicht der G2020.
Für *Multiplayer *auf 64er Servern mit immer flüssigen Bildraten über 40 FPS --> *NEIN *
Denn im Multi ist BF3 - vor allem auf großen Maps mit vielen Spielern - sehr CPU limitiert.
Mein auf 3,5GHz getakteter Phenom II X3@X4 fällt schon mal auf 30-35 FPS - egal wie die Grafik-Details sind - was schon sehr störend ist.

Wenn du BF3 im Multi immer flüssig spielen willst dann solltest du mindestens einen i3-3xxx nehmen.
Battlefield 3 Multiplayer im Test: 25 CPUs im Benchmark [Artikel der Woche]


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> *Singleplayer *oder *Multiplayer*?
> 
> Für *Singleplayer *reicht der G2020.
> Für *Multiplayer *auf 64er Servern mit immer flüssigen Bildraten über 40 FPS --> *NEIN *
> ...


 Der X4 965 zB hat doch laut dem Test im Schnitt 45 FPS - und ein G2120 spielt etwa auf diesem Niveau mit ^^

Und selbst wenn es doch so sein sollte, dass eine 50€ teurere CPU deutlich mehr FPS bringt: wenn man dafür aber dann bei der Graka spart, ist es gekotzt wie geschissen...


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

So. Hätte nun meine Konfig. Kannst du sie dir nochmal anschauen und mir berichten, was du ändern würdest? Mit dabei ist jetzt noch Win7 Home Premium und ein 22" Bildschirm (mehr geht sich in meinem Zimmer nicht aus . Bin sowieso den 17" Monitor vom Laptop gewöhnt.). Kein Stress, kauf den Pc sowieso erst in ca 2 1/2 Monaten. Plane nur extrem gerne.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

Die Konfig wirst du auch noch brauchen *Facepalm*


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

Bin ich zu dumm oder was?


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

Also:
i3-3210
Gigabyte GA-H61M-HD2, 1155, mATX
2x4GB Corsair Valueselect DDR3-1333 CL9
Sharkoon VS3-Standard Grün, ohne Netzteil
HIS HD 7870 GDDR5 2048MB DVI/HDMI/2xMini DP
Thermaltake Hamburg 530W
HGST Travelstar 5K1000 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
Arctic Alpine 11 775/1156
LG DH18NS schwarz bare SATA II

Falls man es im Anhang nicht lesen kann. 
Gesamt 740€ Mit Bildschirm und Win7.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

Sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus, aber da sind zwei dicke Schnitzer: die Festplatte für Notebooks, du solltest eine 3,5 Zoll mit 7200U/min nehmen. Und der Kühler für die paar Euro, also, da kannst Du auch direkt den nehmen, der bei der CPU dabei ist. Wenn es wirklich merkbar besser/leiser sein soll, dann nimm wenigstens einen Alpenföhn Civetta, Xigmatek Loki oder Arctic Coolin Freezer 7

Ansonsten: als RAM würde DDR3-1600 aber besser passen, schlimm ist 1333 aber nicht, ist halt ne Tick langsamer.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das merke, hab ja nur einen Dualcore. Glaube das ergänzt sich ganz gut. Und wenn es einen Unterschied macht, werde ich den beim Spielen nicht merken oder? Ok Kühler ist jetzt weg und Festplatte auch ausgetauscht. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

Festplatte ist jetzt die Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s. Hab ich jetzt immer noch einen extremen Flaschenhals mit der CPU?


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

Arbeitsspeicher ist jetzt der 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL9, also hat sich die 1333-Frage erübrigt.


----------



## Herbboy (19. April 2013)

ThatEpicNoob schrieb:


> Festplatte ist jetzt die Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s. Hab ich jetzt immer noch einen extremen Flaschenhals mit der CPU?



Auf keinen Fall "extrem" - BESSER geht es immer mit ner noch besseren CPU, aber die CPU ist auf keinen so schwach, dass sie bremst und eine gute Grafikkarte somit unnütz wäre.


----------



## ThatEpicNoob (19. April 2013)

ok Danke für die Hilfe. Werde den PC dann in ca 2 1/2 Monaten mein Eigen nennen dürfen, falls es nicht wieder zu einem Geldnotstand kommt .


----------

